# New friends



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

I just love making new friends.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Nice, did you invite him home for dinner?


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Heavens no Dunkem. Fish are friends, not food.


----------



## Idratherbehunting (Jul 17, 2013)

GaryFish said:


> Heavens no Dunkem. Fish are friends, not food.


I invite my best friends over for dinner. Now I want a perch taco.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Very nice! Local blue ribbon river or a smaller stream? 

Did you use an indicator? ;-)


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Of course not Catherder. I don't even have any. This is on Birch Creek, about an hour northwestish from Rexburg. I brought 15 to the hand, and another 15 LDR. All dry flies. Any attractor type fly cast into fishy looking spots seemed to work. Great small stream fishing.


----------



## Mtnbeer (Jul 15, 2012)

GaryFish said:


> Of course not Catherder. I don't even have any. This is on Birch Creek, about an hour northwestish from Rexburg. I brought 15 to the hand, and another 15 LDR. All dry flies. Any attractor type fly cast into fishy looking spots seemed to work. Great small stream fishing.


Gary,
If you recall, I told you that was a great little stream with lots of chunky rainbows. :mrgreen:

I was in your neck of the woods today fishing my way back to Utah. Fished Pine Creek this morning in 37 degree weather and rain. Unfortunately, the fish must not have liked the weather, as they were having none of the tasty flies I kept throwing in their direction.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Cool stuff I do remember the advice on Birch Creek. I fished Pine Creek several times last summer. Seemed like every trip, there was a new beaver pond. Caught several small cutties each trip - 6-8 inch range. Little fish, but I couldn't keep from looking around the mountains. What a beautiful place to fish. I might head out fishing on Friday. The South Fork is at summer irrigation flows so maybe a smaller river or stream. Last week I fished the Buffalo also. Maybe I'll take my daughter over to the pond in Roberts for some perch. Hmmmm. I'll figure something out.


----------



## Mtnbeer (Jul 15, 2012)

You have lots of choices and none of them are bad. I do have to say I am a little jealous. :mrgreen: If I lived where you do, I'd probably have multiple drift boats and never get any work done...


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

I prefer my new friends fried, but cajun blackened is good too


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Mtnbeer said:


> You have lots of choices and none of them are bad. I do have to say I am a little jealous. :mrgreen: If I lived where you do, I'd probably have multiple drift boats and never get any work done...


I'm working on the drift boat thing. Won't happen this year. But it is in the plans for sure. For now, it is fishing from shore or wading. But still, there are enough little streams that I can fish something different each day and never get bored.


----------



## wiggley1 (Oct 31, 2016)

Sounds like you live in a great location.
Keep your lines tight.


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

GaryFish said:


> Heavens no Dunkem. Fish are friends, not food.


GF - with all due respect, you're wrong! :grin:

I'm more than a little envious of your fishing opportunities.


----------

